# my work on microsoft paint



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I made it at one month.bye

http://avnialsancak.com/home


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice work. Lots and lots of detail in this piece!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you chanda95,I worked a few hours Daily,go my museum 5000*5000 pixels png format and very detailed at download section.I'm retire and I have free time!Bye!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

original photo of my work.I worked with this photo.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW this is great and to think you did it with "Paint". I find that product very difficult, but then I don't do much in the way of digital art.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you Terry!Yes!the paint is difficult and not enouh!Bye


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow!!! You did that in paint?? I made my first computer art in paint but the edges came out jagged. How did you get your edges so smooth?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Liz:
"How did you get your edges so smooth?"

with first brush and pencil at Microsoft paint.I worked about 7000 works on paint and I learned the paint.Bye


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweeeeet, and made with paint? 

You are amazing.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Niiice! Impressive too!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Pats on the back, son.
I'm a Photoshop guy & consider Paint a much lesser program. You, however, seem to have proven my wrong! Good going.


----------

